# Cookie Safari bizarre



## Pinsonmimi (9 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

je nettoie régulièrement les cookies de Safari et ce matin j'en ai trouvé un qui me semble bizarre et qui s'appelle : "documents locaux de votre ordinateur"

J'ai fait des recherches sur le net mais je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet, quelqu'un aurait-il une explication à me donner ?

Merci


----------



## mat1696 (9 Mai 2015)

Je viens de regarder chez moi, j'ai aussi ce "cookies", qui n'a pas l'air d'être comme les autres car il ne vient pas d'un site web. Mais je pencherais plutôt pour un truc qui stock peut-être les "cookies" de top sites ou des trucs comme ça... mais je ne suis pas sûr.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (9 Mai 2015)

Un truc est sûr c'est qu'il n'y était pas avant et je nettoie mes cookies à peu près toutes les semaines. Mais il me semble qu'il y a eu une mise à jour Safari y a pas longtemps, non ? c'est peut-être lié...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mai 2015)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Un truc est sûr c'est qu'il n'y était pas avant



Ah! Les certitudes… 

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3299949


----------



## Pinsonmimi (10 Mai 2015)

@Moonwalker : je ne vois pas en quoi cela remet en cause ma "certitude"  et si j'en suis sûre c'est qu'après chaque nettoyage il me reste une vingtaine de cookies et donc si je dis que je suis certaine qu'il n'était pas là avant c'est que c'est vrai.
Cela dit, pour ton lien, ça montre que d'autres ont eu le problème, mais ça ne me dit pas le pourquoi  C'est quand même bizarre qu'un site laisse un cookie sur les "documents locaux de mon ordinateur" ??

J'avais bien pensé à la déclaration en ligne des impôts, que j'ai faite il y a peu mais c'est sûr l'année dernière j'ai déclaré en ligne et je n'ai pas eu ce cookie.

Si quelqu'un a plus d'informations elles seront les bienvenues


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Mai 2015)

Salut.

N'aurais-tu pas bloqué un site dans ton fichier /etc/hosts de type :
127.0.0.1 www.site.com

Si c'est le cas ça peut venir de là.

@+


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2015)

Regarde les dates… mais j'avais oublié combien t'es casse-couille. 

"Documents locaux…", il y a et il y a toujours eu. 

Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un "problème".

Et puis, t'as pas que des cookies sous ces intitulés, t'as aussi des caches et du stockage local, de la base de donnée. Bref, tous les machins qu'on ramasse en navigant sur le net d'aujourd'hui.

~/Library/Safari/LocalStorage

Fais le ménage dans les cookies et laisse "Document locaux…" Tu verras alors ce qu'il reste dans ce dossier.

Le reste s'est perdu dans le labyrinthe du Sandboxing.


http://superuser.com/questions/236558/how-to-clear-all-html5-local-storage-from-safari


----------



## Pinsonmimi (10 Mai 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> N'aurais-tu pas bloqué un site dans ton fichier /etc/hosts de type :
> 127.0.0.1 www.site.com
> ...




Non, je n'ai rien de bloqué





Moonwalker a dit:


> Regarde les dates… mais j'avais oublié combien t'es casse-couille.
> 
> "Documents locaux…", il y a et il y a toujours eu.
> 
> Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un "problème".



Tu pourrais rester poli !!  tu n'es pas obligé de me répondre surtout si tu n'as pas de réponse

ET non !! je n'ai JAMAIS eu "documents locaux" dans les cookies et j'ignore si c'est un problème ou non c'est pour cela que je pose la question.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mai 2015)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> je n'ai JAMAIS eu "documents locaux" dans les cookies et j'ignore si c'est un problème ou non c'est pour cela que je pose la question.


Ce n'est pas un "problème" : c'est un truc que certains sites nous balancent en plus des cookies habituels, depuis Safari 5.1.

C'est documenté chez Apple et ailleurs sous le terme "local storage".

Ça se vire comme un cookie, 
et c'est "évité" par la navigation privée.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (13 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
merci beaucoup FrançoisMacG, effectivement, comme dit plus haut, j'avais fait une mise à jour Safari peu de temps avant.
C'est dommage qu'il n'existe pas un petit soft qui permette de garder en permanence certains cookies de façon à pouvoir éliminer plus facilement les nouveaux indésirables. Ou même de pouvoir mettre les permanents avec une couleur différente.

Par contre, est-il possible d'effacer l'historique de Safari sans effacer les données des sites ? parce que ça enlève les identifiants et les mots de passe à chaque fois.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Mai 2015)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> est-il possible d'effacer l'historique de Safari sans effacer les données des sites ? parce que ça enlève les identifiants et les mots de passe à chaque fois.


Passe par le menu _Safari > Historique > Afficher l'historique_,
sélectionne ce que tu veux éliminer (Cmd+A si tu veux tout virer),
et efface avec la touche Delete ←


----------



## Pinsonmimi (13 Mai 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Passe par le menu _Safari > Historique > Afficher l'historique_,
> sélectionne ce que tu veux éliminer (Cmd+A si tu veux tout virer),
> et efface avec la touche Delete ←


----------



## Pinsonmimi (13 Mai 2015)

Non justement je ne veux pas tout virer et la sélection serait trop fastidieuse d'où ma question. C'était possible avant avec Safari, a priori ça ne l'est plus, dommage .... Il semblerait que ce soit comme ça depuis la version 8, pas très logique d'effacer les cookies en même temps que l'historique mais bon...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Mai 2015)

Je crois que tu n'as pas bien lu ma suggestion : 
le menu _Historique > Afficher l'historique_ permet d'effacer rapidement et à volonté tout ou partie de l'historique,
et sans toucher aux autres données de navigation, à la différence du menu _Historique > Effacer historique *et données de site
*_
= l'Historique s'affiche par dates et par signets : Cmd+A les collige tous, Maj et Cmd sélectionnent en quelques clics.


Sinon, tu peux essayer Cookie.
Ou te servir plus souvent de la _Navigation privée_ : historique, cookies et autres données de site n'y sont pas enregistrés.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (14 Mai 2015)

j'ai essayé ta manipe mais j'ai ce message :

http://cjoint.com/?0EojjrJtvcS

Je viens de télécharger le soft Cookies dont tu parles et je vais voir ce qu'il donne

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mai 2015)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> j'ai essayé ta manipe mais j'ai ce message :
> 
> http://cjoint.com/?0EojjrJtvcS


J'ai ce message en passant par _Historique > *Effacer historique* *et données de site*_
alors que je te suggère de sélectionner dans _Historique > *Afficher l'historique*_.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (14 Mai 2015)

Ok, faut aller dans le menu edition -> supprimer alors... Parce que moi le message  je l'avais en sélectionnant afficher les historiques puis en sélectionnant en bas à gauche "effacer l'historique"
Par contre "Cookies" c'est exactement ce que je cherchais, ça va me permettre de pas passer des plombes à nettoyer.

Encore merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Mai 2015)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Encore merci


Alors, je ne l'ai pas volé : http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/ (j'aurais même dû avoir 3 meilleures réponses !)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (15 Mai 2015)

Au risque de passer pour une casse c... comme disent certains, j'avais posé la question dans un autre forum pour savoir comment on signalait que le problème était résolu et on m'avait dit que ça n'était plus possible.
D'après ce que tu viens d'écrire j'ai repris ton message et nulle part je ne vois l'option à cocher pour meilleure réponse. J'ai certainement dû louper encore un truc 

http://cjoint.com/?0Epj5R3wR5U

Ou alors il faut sélectionner le préfixe question dès le départ et on ne peut plus le changer ensuite.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Mai 2015)

Tu as peut-être juste oublié de te faire reconnaître comme Pinsonmimi par le forum.

Si tu n'y arrives pas, un gentil Modérateur le fera à ta place.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (15 Mai 2015)

Suis neuneu mais quand même 
si je t'ai répondu c'est que je suis reconnue


----------

